# Craigslist



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

What's your opinion on this topic? Have you had good/bad luck?
Is it because of the contractors or homeowners?
Anyone got anything good in the barters section?
Or is Mpls/St. Paul the only area with the deadbeats?


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I just did a guys garage for a pop up camper. But I called and asked him so... I haven't had hits on the barter spot. I have had calls on my labor/move, and my skilled trade add. It's definately worth taking the time to list something. However, you will get scammers so weed them fu*%#ers out. It is about equal to what you'd expect from a paper add. At least thats my experience. It's free why not. I'm hurtin for work so I just re posted last night. And already this morning I had my first south african scammer. As soon as realize thats these guys are scamming, I send them a polite email like I just did 15 min. ago. (VERBATIM) "Go fuc* yourself, I don't much care for south africans." I hope it irritates them. Next time I'm gonna play along till they send me the fake check, just to waste their time. And after stringin them along for awhile I'll think of something clever to say.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Had one posing as a guy with hearing loss, working out of the country. Come to my home and do all this work, give me a price and I"ll mail you a check before you start, blah, blah, blah. When I pressed him for the actual city, never heard from again.

The scam is, they send a counterfit money order for more than the agreed price and ask you to mail the difference incash. Then days later, your bank calls you and treats it like a bad check and you're on the hook for the whole amount. Beware.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Posted a "barter" once for the heck of it. Got a response for a 55" rear projection TV to cover up 3 or 4 skylights. Replied I don't have a room to put that big of a TV in. He replied asking what it would cost in $$ for the work. I replied with a noncommittal price since it was "sight unseen". He seemed willing to go the $$ route, then came back saying someone was willing to do it for the TV. (And I looked at the link he sent for the TV and it was worth more than the work if it was as he described...). 
Posted once or twice just for "repair" type stuff just to see what would pop up. Nothing came of it. The problem with Craigslist is the posting "by the day". People generally look at the posts for the first 2 or 3 days listed. If you don't re-list every day or every other day your ad isn't likely to be seen. (Some people will do a "search" I suppose.) I had a couple of truck parts I listed for sale and here came the offers saying "I'll be out of town/I'm too busy to come by, but will send a cashier's check including any necessary shipping charge. Fed Ex will pick up the merchandise once you receive the check........."


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I tried posting an ad, posing as a person in need. Just to see what competition there is out there. I'm kind of suprized. After having it up for about an hour, I've only had 2 responses. 1 of which was someone refering their guy. I thought that was really cool. Makes you wonder if your customers would do that for you, doesn't it? and of course, the other was an amigo, willing to do it for 1/4 of the market price, and paint for 1/10. Gotta love it. It's kind of an interesting thing to do though, to see what's going on in your area.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was mistaken. From the hours of 1am to 4am when most of us are sleeping, seems to be when all the good tapers come out of the wood work. Oh, I would definetly do this now. If nothing else it just makes for an interesting morning to come to work and see your mail box full! not to mention I want to tell half of them to go back to school and learn how to spell references! ah well.....not everyone can have an education I guess.


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

I have had a small amount of luck with them. I try and post once or twice a week and maybe get 1 job out of the deal. Like was stated above lots of scammers and people just wanting a better then life deal but it's free takes just a minute to post and if you can pull in a couple hundred dollars from that well every little bit helps.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

It seems as if there's more tapers out there than I thought. I've had over 40 emails. Just checking them now, it seems 1 out of 10 actually has their **** together though


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I had a couple of truck parts I listed for sale and here came the offers saying "I'll be out of town/I'm too busy to come by, but will send a cashier's check including any necessary shipping charge. Fed Ex will pick up the merchandise once you receive the check........."[/quote]



Yeah, those are the turds I mentioned earlier, I find pleasure in wasting their time.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> I was mistaken. From the hours of 1am to 4am when most of us are sleeping, seems to be when all the good tapers come out of the wood work. Oh, I would definetly do this now. If nothing else it just makes for an interesting morning to come to work and see your mail box full! not to mention I want to tell half of them to go back to school and learn how to spell references! ah well.....not everyone can have an education I guess.


 There you go again. Always pointing out wuns spellling.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

HA HA HA, I'm sorry it's seriously a personal thing. Pet peeve man, I tell you it's a curse. How hard is it though, especially when sending an email is it to click on the spell check?

24 hours later I've had well over 100 "bids" all I can say is...pathetic. No wonder they're relying on craigslist to make their money. I love how the carpenters say they can and have been taping for years. I think we all know a carpenter doesn't know a butt joint from their butt crack!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

your so mean. i just cried a little.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah, I'm kind of a dink


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

When I post on craigslist I get a bunch of guys calling me to see if i can put them for work. Few weeks ago I put an ad under skilled trade on a Sunday night, got 3 responses in 1st hour, 2 of them emailed me basement prints, I was excited and wondered why I hadnt done that before, but it was only that 1st night i got that many replies, now i get a few hits here and there, but its freeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. One thing i do get hits on is when i tell them to send me pic of repairs and ill email them price, still get pics sent to me.


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

I support our troops!! Bring them all home now save their lives!!!


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's how the painters in Michigan post on craigslist.
Date: 2009-04-08, 6:27PM EDT



*Huge Savings - Spring Sale*

www.dsmservices.net Call us 7 days / 7am - 9pm 248-613-5341 

*Call to schedule your job between April 6 & April 26 and get 15% off, Plus a Bonus!! See website for details* 

















rochester, rochester hills, shelby twp, birmingham, west bloomfield, bloomfield hills, royal oak, clawson, troy, novi, northville, auburn hills, sterling heights, oakland twp, many more areas!

Looks like they used a magazine photo to show off their work, how come no one shows before and aftre shots of their so called work, I went to their site and it sure looks like a Lead company, I like the tab about us, and how they tell people how they work, kinda funny.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

You just wanted to show me that so I could point out the errors, didn't you?

Just breifly going over it, I count 5 on that page alone


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

I've made thousands off of kijiji.ca and didn't spend a penny!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

aaronthetaper said:


> I've made thousands off of kijiji.ca and didn't spend a penny!


Yeah - like Kijiji better than Craiglist - made thousands off it as well. Last phone call though was a board and tape job that was under one board. Didnt get that one - shucks.


----------

